# Party Room Theme Help



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm new here but I've been having Halloween parties ever since I was 13 (my birthday is in October ) and it's my favorite time of the year. I'm already in the Halloween spirit and setting up my party, but I'm curious if I can finally find some unique ideas in here other than searching on google and getting nothing but kiddie ideas.

This year is my 21st bday/halloween party and I'm telling guests not to bring presents, but instead to bring some food, drinks, parts of old halloween costumes (to dress up anyone who doesn't come in costume) or random ridiculous items to give out as prizes. I was considering doing an overall themed party, but I've collected so many different halloween decorations over the years that I'd rather decorate with them all, so I'm planning on doing multiple themed rooms.

I live in an apartment with 2 other room mates, but the living room is big enough for 15 guests. Not sure what the theme for the big room would be.

The kitchen is going to be a butcher shop. I'd like to make the counters look bloody, what can I use that wouldn't stain the counters? 
Any other tips for this would be great, I've never had time to decorate the kitchen before but I'm starting a week early so I can just cook food all day for the party. I'm a vegetarian so I don't actually want..real meat in the kitchen...and I don't think that's sanitary either, hah.
I'm going to block the kitchen off with something hanging so it's creepier to walk into, maybe bloody bandages I can make with loose cloth?

The bathroom I'd like to look grungy and nasty, like the bathroom from SAW I. Is there anything I can make that wouldn't stain the floors, but still look green and brown and nasty? I'm thinking about collecting some materials to make my own moss and fabric-type mold.

Every year my guests don't feel comfortable walking into my room so I don't decorate it much, but I'd like to make it another themed room. Not sure what would it would be, but are there any ideas to get guests to explore more? I'm considering a scavenger hunt but that feels overly cheesy.

I've never done themed rooms so this will be interesting.

Oh also, I'm thinking of having a fog machine for the floor but I'm always afraid someone will have an asthma attack or something. But whenever I go to a halloween event..there's always artificial fog...so I guess it's okay? :I

More party things I plan to do:
I always have guests that end up going to another party or planning something else instead of attending. This year I plan on creeping them into the party. Instead of just handing out an invitation near the party, I'm going to hand out personalized creepy invitations at the end of September, then set up an event on facebook so they can RSVP there. A week before the party, I'm going to make a creepy video of a doll or something reminding (and threatening ;D) guests to attend the party. I might follow up with another invitation and hide it near their belongings or in their rooms (I'll be seeing everyone at some point to hang out).


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't forget to set the tone of the party...
starting from the parking lot to the front door of the building. Also invite your neighbors to make it more fun. That will also discourage them from complaining about noise or anything else. If your worried about the space, plan for overflow possibly outside or if your building has a party room. Fog can be chilled so it clings to the ground. Would make sure that all apartment renters know that you are using a fog machine & don't call 911.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

You could get white butcher paper and make it look all bloody and then just lay it out on your countertops for the bloody butcher shop. Have some fake body parts wrapped in white paper with a little label on them, like the butcher gives you at the grocery store. 
To block off the kitchen, instead of bloody bandages you could use trash bags, you cut them open on the side and bottom (like a book), then cut in strips but not all the way to the end. and then gently pull the strips and they will stretch out, they look all twisty and mangled and its cheap and easy. When I set up a food table at one of my parties the room was kinda butcher theme. I made an autopsy chip and dip man, jello brain, jello heart, etc. and had bloody knives and body parts all around. I got table clothes that were white and looked like they had bloody running down them. I also strung up caution tape and police line tape to block the entrance. You could also just get some cheese cloth or cheap-o white material and dip the ends in red dye and hang up like a curtain. Another effective thing is to hang up a clear painters drop cloth. Put bloody hand prints, etc on it with paint. Have a big bowl of "blood" red punch with eyeballs floating in it or something. 

Have fun!


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow those ideas sound awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

kUITSUKU said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here but I've been having Halloween parties ever since I was 13 (my birthday is in October ) and it's my favorite time of the year. I'm already in the Halloween spirit and setting up my party, but I'm curious if I can finally find some unique ideas in here other than searching on google and getting nothing but kiddie ideas.
> 
> This year is my 21st bday/halloween party and I'm telling guests not to bring presents, but instead to bring some food, drinks, parts of old halloween costumes (to dress up anyone who doesn't come in costume) or random ridiculous items to give out as prizes. I was considering doing an overall themed party, but I've collected so many different halloween decorations over the years that I'd rather decorate with them all, so I'm planning on doing multiple themed rooms.
> 
> ...



You've got the right idea! Make the party super cool and hand out invites early! My son's birthday is in Oct. too. I'm having tons of fun planning his Halloween bash!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I've used fireplace ash to grunge up my bathroom in the past, but do a small test patch first as different surfaces absorb differently. Bloody handprints made from Karo syrup and red food coloring will come right off your mirrored surfaces, but ya probably need to keep the drips from hitting the counters. If you really dont mind guests in your bedroom take the door off the hinges and use it as a really big buffet table with sawhorses or a smaller table underneath. Guests will be more likely to view the bedroom scene and possibly hang out in it if there's no barrier to the entrance. And since its your 21st you gotta have some Halloween themed adult beverages available...a brain hemorrhage perhaps?


----------

